# Hostprozess für Windows-Aufgaben funktioniert nicht mehr (taskhost.exe ntdll.dll) Windows 8



## Blutonium90 (27. Mai 2014)

*Hostprozess für Windows-Aufgaben funktioniert nicht mehr (taskhost.exe ntdll.dll) Windows 8*

Hi, habe seit ein paar Monaten Windows 8.1 am laufen. Doch seit einigen Wochen bekomme ich immer wieder die Fehlermeldung "Hostprozess für Windows-Aufgaben funktioniert nicht mehr". Das tritt immer auf wenn man eine weile nicht am PC ist. Manchmal sogar gleich 9-10 Fenster auf einmal!!!

Habe schon einiges versucht... dll reparieren bzw ersetzen hat nichts gebracht. Im Taskmanager die Anwendung finden und ausschalten ging auch nicht.

Weiß zufällig jemand woran das liegen könnte und wie man die nervige Meldung weg bekommt??

Sonst spüre ich keinerlei negative Auswirkungen! Alles funktioniert wie immer.


Hier ein Auszug aus der Problemsignatur:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	taskhost.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	6.3.9600.17031
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	53087135
  Fehlermodulname:	ntdll.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:	6.3.9600.17031
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	530895af
  Ausnahmecode:	c0000008
  Ausnahmeoffset:	000000000009ca6a
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.3.9600.2.0.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	453d
  Zusatzinformation 2:	453dce27bac1f8292fa476a3bbaae83e
  Zusatzinformation 3:	315d
  Zusatzinformation 4:	315d75e775e303879ed0684844a54a85


----------



## informatrixx (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hostprozess für Windows-Aufgaben funktioniert nicht mehr (taskhost.exe ntdll.dll) Windows 8*

Ich würde mal cmd.exe als Administrator starten und dann das eingeben:

sfc /scannow

das sollte Windows wieder reparieren


----------



## Blutonium90 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hostprozess für Windows-Aufgaben funktioniert nicht mehr (taskhost.exe ntdll.dll) Windows 8*

Danke für die Antwort.

Aber das hat wohl leider nicht geholfen..


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hostprozess für Windows-Aufgaben funktioniert nicht mehr (taskhost.exe ntdll.dll) Windows 8*

Prüfe einmal dein System mit dem AdwCleaner. Aber nicht wild löschen lassen wenn ein Ergebnis kommt. Lieber die gefundenen Sachen durchgehen und nur wenn Du dir sicher bist löschen lassen.

Wie schaut dein Energiesparplan aus?


----------



## Blutonium90 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hostprozess für Windows-Aufgaben funktioniert nicht mehr (taskhost.exe ntdll.dll) Windows 8*

Hab ich gerade durchlaufen lassen und einiges gelöscht.

In den Energiesparoptionen hab ich zum testen mal alles auf Höchstleistung gestellt.

Hat aber leider beides nichts gebracht. War gerade ca. 20min nicht am PC und dann das:


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hostprozess für Windows-Aufgaben funktioniert nicht mehr (taskhost.exe ntdll.dll) Windows 8*

Einfach mal in den Aufgaben nachschauen. 
Und mal sehen, welche Aufgabe in der Fehlerzeit ausgeführt wurde ... und ob die erfolgreich war. Wahrscheinlich nicht  - aber das müsste dann auch da stehen.


----------



## Blutonium90 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hostprozess für Windows-Aufgaben funktioniert nicht mehr (taskhost.exe ntdll.dll) Windows 8*

Ok danke für den Tipp! Wusste gar nicht dass es sowas gibt. Aber das wäre ja sehr nahe liegend 

Habe ein Paar Aktionen gefunden die getriggert werden wenn der PC inaktiv ist. Das müsste es dann ja sein!

Kann ich die irgendwie abschalten oder sind die wichtig?
Wie mache ich das denn?

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## OctoCore (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Hostprozess für Windows-Aufgaben funktioniert nicht mehr (taskhost.exe ntdll.dll) Windows 8*

Die sind nicht wirklich wichtig (mMn) und sie lassen sich abschalten - und natürlich wieder zuschalten.
Rechtsklick drauf und Deaktivieren wählen. Habe zwar grade kein Win8 zur Hand, müsste da aber auch so gehen wie bei Win7, wenn meine Erinnerung mich nicht täuscht.
Du kannst auch mal ruhig stichprobenartig durch die Masse der anderen Aufgaben klicken (Im Windows-Ordner des Aufgabenplaners), es kann nämlich durchaus vorkommen, dass da einige der vorgegebenen Tasks als korrupt oder defekt gemeldet werden.


----------



## artschreck (13. September 2014)

*AW: Hostprozess für Windows-Aufgaben funktioniert nicht mehr (taskhost.exe ntdll.dll) Windows 8*



informatrixx schrieb:


> Ich würde mal cmd.exe als Administrator starten und dann das eingeben:
> 
> sfc /scannow
> 
> das sollte Windows wieder reparieren


 
hi zusammen,

hat bei mir prima geklappt unter win 8.1. besten dank 

lg artschreck


----------

